# Savage model 99 value ??



## Beeg

Don't hold it against me but I live in Ohio but my heart is in Michigan . I know many of you here have spoke of the Savage Model 99 in the 300 Savage . I saw in our local paper where one is going to be auctioned of this week along with a slew of other guns from an estate sale . They stated "mint " condition . What is the approx. value ?? I have looked at books but you guys know more about what one should bring . . I have a couple Remington bolt actions in that calibre but always wants a 99 . Thanks for any input !! Ps Thanks for letting me hunt !!!


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Love the 99!!! There are several "submodels" of model 99, and good ones start around $400 up to several thousand... I bought one that has been modified for $400 2 yrs ago in 300SAV and love it... It's not a collector to me, so I use it!! Made in 1950.

I know it's a big range, but if you want it, and can afford it, bid up to $700 for a nice one!!! JMO....
tb


----------



## Munsterlndr

Pm Violator22, Les is an expert on Savage 99's, he can give you a very good idea. Also, post your question at this savage collectors site and you'll get more information than you ever wanted. 

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/postlist/Board/40/page/1

It depends on what model it is and whether it's been drilled and tapped or whether there where any other non-factory mods made to it. .300 savage is the most common 99 caliber. They were made for over 70 years so it depends when it was manufactured, the older ones tend to be more valuable. The factory was moved several times and quality tended to decrease in the post WWII production. If it has a receiver or tang peep sight on it, it will be worth more. I've seen 99's in rare configurations go for $5,000+ and others sell for $400, it just depends on what you've got.


----------



## FAT MIKE

I inherited a savage 99 300. I checked on the savage web site and it was made in 1923. Needs reblued and the stock could be in better shape. A few dings and bumps.. Any idea of the value. It shoots great. Also-i have a small problem typing. This is why everything is in capital letters-i am not yelling at anyone. Thanks-mike


----------



## M1Garand

It's hard to say as said, there's sub models. I have a blue book of gun values but that's just a guideline, it really depends on other factors that dictate value. A good example is the Model 71's in 348 Win. The BBOGV says one price but you check online auction sites and they are going for much more. There is usually a lot of 99's on gunbroker.


----------



## Violator22

Beeg, send me a PM on the caliber, wood configuration and barrel length, I can get you a very accurate price. Also, to figure out what model go over here to the pictures page. Almost all models are represented, this is my site, and there is nothing for sale there. Also, if you have a serial number I can give you the date it was produced. Les

Savage Lever Actions of North America

P.S. Thanks Munster, but with some of the guys at the Campfire, I am still learning, but I do dig 99's ALOT!


----------



## Cneubaum

I would REALLY appreciate it if anyone could shed some light on this. I just inherited a Savage Arms Corp model 99 chambered in the .300 savage. I've been trying for the past month to get an idea of what this is worth. It was made in Chicopee Falls Mass, there is a tiny (SP) after the ".300 savage" on the barrel, the number is 684604, and it has dove tail sights and what appears to be a rotary magazine. It actually rotates to the left to accept additional rounds. There is also a small opening on the left side of the reciever housing with what looks to be a O stamped in it. Not sure if that helps.

Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## hunt-n-fool

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=167370

should be all the info you need from this site


----------



## Violator22

Cneubaum said:


> I would REALLY appreciate it if anyone could shed some light on this. I just inherited a Savage Arms Corp model 99 chambered in the .300 savage. I've been trying for the past month to get an idea of what this is worth. It was made in Chicopee Falls Mass, there is a tiny (SP) after the ".300 savage" on the barrel, the number is 684604, and it has dove tail sights and what appears to be a rotary magazine. It actually rotates to the left to accept additional rounds. There is also a small opening on the left side of the reciever housing with what looks to be a O stamped in it. Not sure if that helps.
> 
> Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


Need a bit more info, barrel length, schnabel foreend or round. I won't give you a price on it unless you email me. my email is in my profile and on my web site. With the 680 serial number it was made about 1956, The O is a 0, that is the cartridge counter. I won;t give my valuation on this site as I respect Steve on this, if it has a Schnabel foreend, it would be an EG, round it would be a 99 R. Look and see if the reciever has been D&T'd also, if it is factory the savage stamp will be off to the side on the top of the reciever, if not factory it will be drilled right thru the Savage stamp. 

hunt-n-fool those will give you general valuations, and I understand what you are doing and agree with why you did it. but they will not give you the model or year of production, once I pull my numbers out I can give you the year it was made, and trust me, I know my models very well. My site is a Non-profit site and is just for general knowledge. Les


----------

